# تكريس القلب، يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي



## aymonded (27 مايو 2018)

*



تكريس القلب 
  يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي* (أمثال 23: 26)
*(موضوع مسلسل عن تكريس القلب حسب الإنجيل)
**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]============================​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion ============================​*​​​​  *(أولاً تمهيد)*​  الحياة السليمة مع الله لا تستقيم أو تستمر سوى بالتكريس، والتكريس الحقيقي ليس مجرد شكل مظهري خارجي، بل لهُ أصل وأساس، لأن التكريس الخارجي بدون تكريس داخلي يُعتبر مجرد مظهر كاذب ليس لهُ أي قيمة تُذكر، وكل ما يأتي به من ثمر هو مديح الناس، ومحصلته النهائية الكبرياء، لذلك علينا أن نعي أن التكريس الحقيقي وهو تكريس الداخل بصدق الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، أي تكريس القلب لله.
  وهذا التكريس القلبي هو أساس وقاعدة الحياة الواقعية مع الله، لأن بدونه لن نستطيع أن نسير في الطريق السماوي بجدية لنوال المجد الإلهي والسكنى الدائمة مع الله إلى الأبد، أو الحصول على تحقيق الوعد الذي وعدنا به وهو الحياة الأبدية، بل ستظل محصورة في معرفة المعلومة كمجرد فكرة حلوة تعجبنا وتشدنا، ولكنها تظل فكرة ولن تتحول لواقع في حياتنا العملية، وبالتالي لن تسعفنا وقت الشدة أو الضيق أو في حالة شدة التجارب التي نمر بها.​  *وتعبير القلب القصد منه بحسب الإنجيل: *
 [أَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ تَخْرُجُ الأَفْكَار؛ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ. اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُور] (مرقس 7: 21؛ متى 12)، والقصد هو أعماق الإنسان الداخلية الخفية والغير ظاهرة، أي إنسان الباطن، فالقلب تعبير عن مركز شخصية الإنسان الداخلية، أو يُمكننا أن نقول أنه الجانب الروحي العميق من الإنسان، أي هو أساس شخصية الإنسان، أي أنه مركز التفكير والمشاعر الحقيقية والرغبات والميول الخفية، ومنه تخرج الأفكار وكل الأفعال الظاهرة في النهاية، لأن ما في قلبي هو الذي يُحركني ويُحدد اختياراتي، واختياراتي النابعة من داخلي تحدد مصيري. 
  "يَأْتِيَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي سَيُنِيرُ خَفَايَا الظَّلاَمِ وَيُظْهِرُ آرَاءَ الْقُلُوبِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ الْمَدْحُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ اللهِ" (1كورنثوس 4: 5)​  *فأن كان قلبي صالح وحي بالروح فسأُخرج الصلاح،* 
 أما أن كان شريراً وروحي ملوثة ساقطة سأُخرج الشرور، لأن كل ما يحدث في الخارج يُعبر عما هو في الداخل، في أعماق النفس الخفية، وبالطبع لو أن الداخل ميتاً بالخطايا والذنوب وعين الذهن الروحية الداخلية مُطفأة فالظلام هو المسيطر على الذهن، وبالتالي حينما أحيا – بهذا الحال المُذري – الحياة الروحية، وتطبعت بطابع الروحيين من الخارج سأعيش بالرياء، لأنه سيكون لي صورة التقوى وأنكر قوتها.
  " إِنْ رَاعَيْتُ إِثْمًا فِي قَلْبِي لاَ يَسْتَمِعُ لِيَ الرَّبُّ؛ هَا إِنَّ يَدَ الرَّبِّ لَمْ تَقْصُرْ عَنْ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ، وَلَمْ تَثْقَلْ أُذُنُهُ عَنْ أَنْ تَسْمَع، بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلهِكُمْ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ" (مزمور 66: 18؛ إشعياء 59:  1 – 2)​  أما أن كنت قد سمعت إنجيل الخلاص وتبت وآمنت وتغيرت بالروح القدس، وطعت طاعة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، فأني سأقدم قلبي مكرساً لله الحي، وسأدخل في سر عهد النعمة وأعيش متمسكاً بوعد الحياة الأبدية.
  وبناء على ذلك سأعيش حافظاً تكريس قلبي منتبهاً لحياتي: فَوْقَ كُلِّ تَحَفُّظٍ (فوق كل حرص) احْفَظْ قَلْبَكَ (كن حريصاً واحرس قلبك) لأَنَّ مِنْهُ مَخَارِجَ الْحَيَاةِ (أمثال 4: 23) ​  ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [أولئك الذين يختبرون النعمة ولكنهم مع ذلك يتهاونون مع الخطية فإن الخوف يُسيطر عليهم فيعيشون حياتهم في اضطراب وقلق. لأنه كما أن التجار أثناء سفرهم والبحر هادئاً، ولكنهم لأنهم لم يصلوا بعد إلى الميناء فإنهم لا يزالون معرضين للخوف لئلا تهب فجأة ريح معاكسة، فتُهيج البحر وترتفع الأمواج وتُصبح السفينة في خطر، هكذا المسيحيون أيضاً حتى وإذا كان لهم في نفوسهم ريحاً موافقة من الروح القدس، إلا أنهم يحترسون لئلا تثور عليهم روح القوة المضادة وتُسبب الاضطرابات وتُثير العواصف على نفوسهم. لذلك، فهناك حاجة إلى سهر كثير ويقظة، لكي ما نصل إلى ميناء الراحة في العالم الكامل، وإلى الحياة الدائمة السعادة الأبدية، إلى مدينة القديسين، أورشليم السماوية، إلى "كنيسة أبكار" (عبرانيين 12: 23)] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 40: 4)
  *فالحياة الإلهية تبدأ فينا بجذب القلب لله بالروح، *​  وحينما نستجيب للدعوة الإلهية بالتوبة والإيمان، في التو تُزرع فينا كلمة الحياة، وندخل في سرّ التبني بيسوع المسيح ويظهر فينا نوره الخاص، ومن هنا يتضح معالم الطريق ويصير إلينا صوت الله في أعماق القلب: يا ابني أعطيني قلبك ولتلاحظ عينك طرقي، ومن ثم نكرس قلبنا لله جالسين عند كلمته لنتشرب منها الحياة فتصير لنا قوة تطهير وتنقية، ليصير قلبنا طاهراً صالحاً ليكون مقراً لسُكنى الله حياتنا كلنا. 
  *ومن هنا تبدأ حياة تكريس القلب *​  والحفاظ على الزرع الإلهي فينا لكي يُثمر في أوانه، ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [فإن كل الذين نالوا الزرع الإلهي فإنهم ينالونه في الخفاء بطريقة غير منظورة، وبسبب الخطية الساكنة فيهم أيضاً فإنهم يخفون الزرع الإلهي في أماكن خفية في داخلهم. فإذا حفظوا نفوسهم وحفظوا الزرع الإلهي فإنهم في الوقت المناسب يُولدون ثانية بشكل منظور (يظهروا كنور في العالم كأبناء الله في المسيح)، وبعد ذلك عند انحلال الجسد تستقبلهم الملائكة وكل الأرواح السماوية بوجوه فرحة. ولكن إن كان الإنسان بعد أن ينال أسلحة المسيح ليُقاتل بشجاعة، يتكاسل ويُهمل، فإنه يقع في أيدي الأعداء، وعند انحلال الجسد يعبُر من الظلمة التي تُحيط به الآن إلى ظلمة أردأ، وإلى الهلاك.] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 40: 5)
  *فلزاماً علينا الآن أن نفهم معنى تكريس القلب *​  وندرسه حسب الإنجيل لكي نكرس قلبنا تكريساً حقيقياً حسب قصد الله لا الناس، لأننا لن نتأمل في الموضوع ونكتب كلام فكري ولا فلسفة شخصية، بل نُريد ان ندخل في خبرة تكريس القلب في حياتنا الواقعية، ومن ثم نحافظ على تكريسنا هذا لكي نستطيع ان نكمل الطريق للنهاية. ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً: معنى التكريس (**[FONT=&quot]קָדַשׁ*​*[FONT=&quot]) *​*[FONT=&quot]في الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]أصل الكلمة في العهد القديم تأتي من الفعل العبري: *[FONT=&quot]קָדַשׁ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وتنطق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]qadash[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وتأتي بالإنجليزية بكلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]sanctify[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ولها عدة معانٍ متداخله مع بعضها البعض، ولكن أساس المعاني يعتمد على معنى أساسي وهو: [قُدِّسَ – يكون مقدساً – محجوباً عن الاستخدام العادي – يُعامل بعناية خاصة – ينتمي إلى المقدسات – يُعامل كمقدس – يُكرس للاستخدام من الرب – يتحول ليحمل القداسة – يُرشح ويُعامل كمقدس – يُعامل كمصنوع مُقدس أي مُفرز ومُخصص للرب وحده، أي وقفاً للرب][/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وملخص المعنى العام للكلمة = [*منفصل أو منعزل عن الاستعمال العادي ومخصص لله*][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]والقصد من المعنى في المصطلحات والمعاني في العبادات – عند جميع الشعوب والحضارات المختلفة – بشكل عام، يُشير إلى التحوِّل من حالة عدم النقاوة لحالة الطُهر، أي التطهير بالغسل من الملوثات للتخصيص للمملكة الإلهية، لأن كلمة التكريس بشكل عام تخصصت لهياكل العبادة مع الأدوات التي فيها، كما أيضاً تخص كل إنسان صار مفرزاً يختص بالهيكل أو المذبح ليصير متقدم الشعب في العبادة والتعاليم التي تخص الإله بصفته كاهناً لهُ، لذلك فأن كلمة تكريس مشهورة للغاية وتختص عادةً بجودة النقاوة، لذلك فأنها عادةً تكون مرتبطة بطقس الاغتسال للتطهير الخارجي للتعبير عن الطهارة والنقاوة الداخلية التي تتناسب مع حالة التكريس لكي يكون كل شيء صالح ونافع للعبادة في محضر الله.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]والكلمة عموماً نجدها في بعض الحالات الكثيرة تُشير للذات الإلهية من جهة القداسة كمنبع أو مصدر، إذ تُستخدم كصفة للإله، لذلك يُطلق تعبير: أبناء القداسة على الذين يحيون في المجال الإلهي أي الدائرة المقدسة، لأن في إعلان الكتاب المقدس يُعتبر الرب هو مصدر القداسة بالدرجة الأولى، لذلك يتكلم دائماً عن كيفية الاقتراب الحسن لله بصفته قدوس:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]هَبُوا الرَّبَّ (قَدِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ) مَجْدَ اسْمِهِ (الْمَجْدَ الْوَاجِبَ لاِسْمِهِ). احْمِلُوا هَدَايَا وَتَعَالُوا إِلَى أَمَامِهِ (وَامْثُلُوا فِي حَضْرَتِهِ). *اسْجُدُوا* لِلرَّبِّ فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ (1أخبار 16: 29)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا أن نعرف أن المعنى هنا مرتبط بالحضور الإلهي*، أي أن الموضع صار مقدساً أي مفرزاً ومكرساً لأنه يخص الحضرة الإلهية، لأن طالما الله حضر ببهاء مجده الخاص فقد صار الموضع الذي ظهر فيه مُقدَّس بشكل خاص، أي مكرس لله: فقال له الرب (لموسى) اخلع نعل رجليك لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقف عليه أرض مُقدسة؛ ترشد برأفتك الشعب الذي فديته، تُهديه بقوتك إلى مسكن قدسك؛ وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس أن السحاب ملأ بيت الرب، ولم يستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لأن مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب. (أعمال 7: 33؛ خروج 15: 13؛ 1ملوك 8: 10، 11)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ونجد أن قبل ظهور مجد الله الحي لا بد من أن يحدث تطهير وتقديس للمكان لكي يكون صالح للحضور الإلهي: هو في السنة الأولى من ملكه (حزقيا الملك) في الشهر الأول فتح أبواب بيت الرب ورممها، وقال لهم اسمعوا لي أيها اللاويون: "تقدسوا الآن وقدسوا بيت الرب إله آبائكم واخرجوا النجاسة من القدس، وجمعوا اخوتهم وتقدسوا وأتوا حسب أمر الملك بكلام الرب ليطهروا بيت الرب (2أخبار 29: 3، 5، 15)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فالتقديس دائماً يسبق *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]دخول الإنسان في المجد الإلهي، أو الحضرة الإلهية: وقال يشوع للشعب تقدسوا لأن الرب يعمل غداً في وسطكم عجائب؛ قم قدس الشعب و قل تقدسوا للغد لأنه هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل في وسطك حرام يا إسرائيل فلا تتمكن للثبوت أمام أعدائك حتى تنزعوا الحرام من وسطكم (يشوع 3: 5؛ 7: 13)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*لذلك نجد أن كل مكان كُرِسَ لله يُسمى "قُدس"، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أي الموضع أو المكان المقدس أي المخصص لله وحده ولا ينفع لغيره لأن صار قيد الاستخدام لله ولا يُشاركه فيه آخر، ولذلك نجد ان هُناك شروط مُحددة تخص الحاضرين فيه يُظهرها المرنم قائلاً: مَنْ يَصْعَدُ (مَنْ يَحِقُّ لَهُ أن يصعد) إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ، وَمَنْ يَقُومُ (يقف) فِي مَوْضِعِ (بيت) قُدْسِهِ؟: اَلطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ وَالنَّقِيُّ الْقَلْبِ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْمِلْ نَفْسَهُ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ وَلاَ حَلَفَ كَذِباً (أو: إِنَّهُ صَاحِبُ الْيَدَيْنِ الطَّاهِرَتَيْنِ وَالْقَلْبِ النَّقِيِّ، ذَاكَ الَّذِي لاَ يَحْمِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَلاَ يَحْلِفُ مُنَافِقاً)، (هذا الشخص وحده فقط) يَحْمِلُ بَرَكَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ وَبِرّاً مِنْ إِلَهِ خَلاَصِهِ (أو: يَتَلَقَّى الْبَرَكَةَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ، وَالْبِرَّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُخَلِّصِهِ). هَذَا هُوَ الْجِيلُ (الصالح) الطَّالِبُهُ الْمُلْتَمِسُونَ وَجْهَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ (أو هَذَا هُوَ الْجِيلُ السَّاعِي وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ، الطَّالِبُ وَجْهَكَ يَا إِلَهَ يَعْقُوبَ) (مزمور 24: 3 – 6)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*ومن هنا نستطيع أن نفهم بوضوح غضب المسيح الرب*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وفعل تأديبه بسبب إهمال الشعب المفرز لله للمسكن المقدس وتحويله من بيت الصلاة ولقاء الله مع شعبه، لمغارة لصوص الذين صاروا يتاجرون بعملية الشراء والبيع في الدار الخارجية للموضع المقدس، لأن الشعب لم يعد شعباً مقدساً لأنه فعل كل ما لا يليق ومضاد لوصية الله، حتى أنهم لم يكرموا الرب إلههم ولم يخشوه بل أغاظوه.[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]+ اَلْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي صَارَتْ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ الرَّبِّ: *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]قِفْ فِي بَابِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَنَادِ هُنَاكَ بِهَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ: [اسْمَعُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ يَا جَمِيعَ يَهُوذَا الدَّاخِلِينَ (الْمُجْتَازِينَ) فِي هَذِهِ الأَبْوَابِ لِتَسْجُدُوا لِلرَّبِّ. هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: "أَصْلِحُوا (قَوِّمُوا) طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ فَأُسْكِنَكُمْ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ. لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى كَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ (لأنه لا ينفعكم[FONT=&quot]بالجملة) قَائِلِينَ: هَيْكَلُ الرَّبِّ، هَيْكَلُ الرَّبِّ، هَيْكَلُ الرَّبِّ هُوَ! لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ أَصْلَحْتُمْ إِصْلاَحاً طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ، إِنْ أَجْرَيْتُمْ عَدْلاً بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ وَصَاحِبِهِ. إِنْ لَمْ تَظْلِمُوا الْغَرِيبَ وَالْيَتِيمَ وَالأَرْمَلَةَ وَلَمْ تَسْفِكُوا دَماً زَكِيّاً فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، وَلَمْ تَسِيرُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لأَذَائِكُمْ، فَإِنِّي أُسْكِنُكُمْ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُ لآبَائِكُمْ مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*هَا إِنَّكُمْ مُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى كَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ الَّذِي لاَ يَنْفَعُ*. [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أَتَسْرِقُونَ وَتَقْتُلُونَ وَتَزْنُونَ وَتَحْلِفُونَ كَذِباً وَتُبَخِّرُونَ لِلْبَعْلِ وَتَسِيرُونَ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا، ثُمَّ تَأْتُونَ وَتَقِفُونَ أَمَامِي فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُونَ: قَدْ أُنْقِذْنَا. حَتَّى تَعْمَلُوا كُلَّ هَذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ. *هَلْ صَارَ هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ*؟ هَئَنَذَا أَيْضاً قَدْ رَأَيْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لَكِنِ اذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَوْضِعِي الَّذِي فِي شِيلُوهَ الَّذِي أَسْكَنْتُ فِيهِ اسْمِي أَوَّلاً وَانْظُرُوا مَا صَنَعْتُ بِهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ شَرِّ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ مِنْ أَجْلِ عَمَلِكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَقَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ مُبَكِّراً وَمُكَلِّماً فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا وَدَعَوْتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُجِيبُوا. (لذلك) أَصْنَعُ بِالْبَيْتِ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ مُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَبِالْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهُ كَمَا صَنَعْتُ بِشِيلُوهَ. وَأَطْرَحُكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِي كَمَا طَرَحْتُ كُلَّ إِخْوَتِكُمْ كُلَّ نَسْلِ أَفْرَايِمَ. وَأَنْتَ *فَلاَ تُصَلِّ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَرْفَعْ لأَجْلِهِمْ دُعَاءً وَلاَ صَلاَةً وَلاَ تُلِحَّ عَلَيَّ لأَنِّي لاَ أَسْمَعُك*. أَمَا تَرَى مَاذَا يَعْمَلُونَ فِي مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا وَفِي شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ؟ الأَبْنَاءُ يَلْتَقِطُونَ حَطَباً وَالآبَاءُ يُوقِدُونَ النَّارَ وَالنِّسَاءُ يَعْجِنَّ الْعَجِينَ لِيَصْنَعْنَ كَعْكاً لِمَلِكَةِ السَّمَاوَاتِ (أحد آلهة الأمم) وَلِسَكْبِ سَكَائِبَ لآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِيُغِيظُونِي. أَفَإِيَّايَ يُغِيظُونَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَلَيْسَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ خِزْيِ وُجُوهِهِمْ؟ (أو هَلْ أَنَا حَقّاً الَّذِي يُغِيظُونَهُ؟ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَلاَ يُسِيئُونَ بِذَلِكَ إِلَى ذَوَاتِهِمْ عَامِلِينَ عَلَى خِزْيِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ؟)، لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَا غَضَبِي وَغَيْظِي يَنْسَكِبَانِ عَلَى هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ وَعَلَى ثَمَرِ الأَرْضِ فَيَتَّقِدَانِ وَلاَ يَنْطَفِئَانِ. (إرميا 7: 1 – 20)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وَقَالَ لَهُمْ (المسيح الرب يقول للباعة في الهيكل): *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]«مَكْتُوبٌ: إِنَّ بَيْتِي بَيْتاً لِلصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَجَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!» [فَهَؤُلاَءِ آتِي بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلِي الْمُقَدَّسِ وَأَفِيضُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْفَرَحَ *فِي بَيْتِ صَلاَتِي*، وَتَكُونُ مُحْرَقَاتُهُمْ وَقَرَابِينُهُمْ مَقْبُولَةً عَلَى مَذْبَحِي، لأَنَّ *بَيْتِي سَيُدْعَى بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ* لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ] (متى 21: 13؛ إشعياء 56: 7)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot] ثالثاً: يا ابني اعطيني قلبك – تكريس القلب (تمهيد)*​​    [FONT=&quot]بعد لما تعرفنا على معنى الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس ومفهومها العام، علينا أن نشرح المعنى من الناحية العملية لكي تصير خبرة واقعية في حياتنا الشخصية، مع العلم بأن تكريس القلب ليس بالأمر الصعب لأنه قائم ومبني على أساس عمل إلهي بالدرجة الأولى، لأن الإنسان بطبعه الساقط ضعيف من جهة الأعمال الروحية، فهو لا يستطيع أن يرتفع من ذاته للحضرة الإلهية لأنه غير طاهر، لأن الله هو العالي أعلى من العلويين، لا يُطال ولا من الملائكة، لأن ليس هُناك شيئاً طاهراً في ذاته أمام طُهره المُطلق.​
    [FONT=&quot]*فأن كان كل القوات الروحية السماوية النقية لا تستطيع* ​​[FONT=&quot]أن ترتقي فوق ما ينبغي وتقف أمام الله باستحقاق الطُهر الذي فيها، فكيف يكون الإنسان الساقط أمام هذا العلو الفائق الذي يفوق الطبيعة المخلوقة كلها، لأنه مهما ما فعل وقدم من أعمال تقوى أو أعمال ناموس كاملة، فأنه بالكاد يستطيع أن يتطهر خارجياً، ولكن هذا التطهير ناقص، لا يُكافئ المجد الفائق الذي للطبيعة الإلهية النورانية الكاملة الطُهر، لذلك يظل يتطهر مراراً وتكراراً من جهة الجسد، ومع ذلك لن يقدر أن يصل للحضرة الإلهية أو يستحق أن يتواجد فيها، لأنه لن يحتمل مجد بهاء حضور الله.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*+ فَقُلْتُ: «وَيْلٌ لِي! إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ لأَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ نَجِسُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وَأَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَ شَعْبٍ نَجِسِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ، لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ رَأَتَا الْمَلِكَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ»؛ لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ، إِذْ لَهُ ظِلُّ الْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ لاَ نَفْسُ صُورَةِ الأَشْيَاءِ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَبَداً بِنَفْسِ الذَّبَائِحِ كُلَّ سَنَةٍ، الَّتِي يُقَدِّمُونَهَا عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ. وَإِلاَّ، أَفَمَا زَالَتْ تُقَدَّمُ؟ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الْخَادِمِينَ، وَهُمْ مُطَهَّرُونَ مَرَّةً، لاَ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُ خَطَايَا. لَكِنْ فِيهَا كُلَّ سَنَةٍ ذِكْرُ خَطَايَا. لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنَّ دَمَ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ يَرْفَعُ خَطَايَا. لِذَلِكَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَاناً لَمْ تُرِدْ، وَلَكِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي جَسَداً. بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُسَرَّ. ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: هَئَنَذَا أَجِيءُ. فِي دَرْجِ الْكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي، لأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا أَللهُ». إِذْ يَقُولُ آنِفاً (سابقاً): «إِنَّكَ ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَاناً وَمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُرِدْ وَلاَ سُرِرْتَ بِهَا». الَّتِي تُقَدَّمُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ. ثُمَّ قَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا أَجِيءُ لأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا أَللهُ». يَنْزِعُ الأَوَّلَ لِكَيْ يُثَبِّتَ الثَّانِيَ. فَبِهَذِهِ الْمَشِيئَةِ نَحْنُ مُقَدَّسُونَ بِتَقْدِيمِ جَسَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً. وَكُلُّ كَاهِنٍ يَقُومُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَخْدِمُ وَيُقَدِّمُ مِرَاراَ ثِيرَةً تِلْكَ الذَّبَائِحَ عَيْنَهَا، الَّتِي لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ الْبَتَّةَ أَنْ تَنْزِعَ الْخَطِيَّةَ. وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَبَعْدَمَا قَدَّمَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ذَبِيحَةً وَاحِدَةً، جَلَسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ، (إشعياء 6: 5؛ عبرانيين 10: 1 – 12)[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا الآن أن نعود للآية الأساسية التي بدئنا بها الموضوع: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي*​*[FONT=&quot] (أمثال 23: 26)[/FONT]*​[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فهذه الآية مفتاح طريق التكريس الحقيقي، لأن كما تعرفنا على معنى التكريس هو التخصيص، والتخصيص فيه عطاء، والعطاء عبارة عن تقدمة، لأن مثلاً لو أحببنا أن نكرس مكانٍ ما لله، فأننا نطهر المكان أولاً بالغسل، أي نُهيئه أولاً، لكي نُقدمه لله وهو على أكمل وجه وفي كمال زينته، أي في حالة من الكمال اللائق لكي نكرسه، أي نخصصه ونُعطيه لهُ ليصير أمامه هيكلاً مقبولاً مكرساً خاصاً بالرب وحده ليحل فيه كمكان خاص لائقاً به.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فمعنى أعطني قلبك، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]الفعل (أعطني) في اللغة العبرية [[FONT=&quot]נָתַן[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويُنطق [/FONT][FONT=&quot](naw-than')[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] ويعني [عَيّن – إعْطاء وإهْدَاء – سَلَّمَ – خصص – والمعنى يحمل أيضاً عند بعض الشراح أعطى بتصميم][/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]أعطني قلبك = [قدم قلبك إليَّ = ضعه أمامي = سلمه إليَّ بالكامل ليكون لي أنا = أملك على قلبك]، وعند تقديم القلب (رفعنا إليك قلوبنا يا رب) يتم فحصه (امتحان أصالته) بالنار الإلهية، فإذا وجد كاملاً يحدث التقديس، أي يصير قدساً للرب، فيمتلئ من مجده كفعل عمل إلهي داخلي، أو كاستجابة لعطاء القلب للرب بالكمال فأنه يُقدسه بنفسه، أي يصير مقراً لحضوره الخاص فيتقدس للرب ومجده يملأه، فيصير كله نور مجد الرب، وذلك كما كان يملأ المسكن في العهد القديم كما رأينا في سفر الملوك الأول [لأن مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب]، لأن التكريس والتقديس عملان متلازمان معاً: [تكريس أي تخصيص للرب، أي تقدمة للرب والنتيجة هي: تقديس بنور وجه الرب = الرب هو الله وقد *أنار لنا* (مزمور 118: 27)][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]قُومِي اسْتَنِيرِي لأَنَّهُ قَدْ *جَاءَ نُورُكِ وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْكِ*؛ وَإِذَا *بِمَجْدِ* إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَاءَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الشَّرْقِ وَصَوْتُهُ كَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَالأَرْضُ *أَضَاءَتْ مِنْ مَجْدِهِ*؛ *نُورٌ أَشْرَقَ* فِي الظُّلْمَةِ لِلْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ، هُوَ حَنَّانٌ وَرَحِيمٌ وَصِدِّيقٌ؛ اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ *أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً*. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ *أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ*؛ لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي *أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا*، *لِإِنَارَةِ* مَعْرِفَةِ *مَجْدِ اللهِ* فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (إشعياء 60: 1؛ حزقيال 43: 2؛ مزمور 112: 4؛ إشعياء 9: 2؛ 2كورنثوس 4: 6)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا أن نعي أن في التكريس هناك فعلان يُلازمانه، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]*الفعل الأول*، فعل [التقدمة] نفسه وهو عمل جاد واعي فيه طهارة ونقاوة قلب وسرور (المعطي بسرور – يُسر بالعطاء لله عن حب). [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]والفعل الثاني*[FONT=&quot]هو فعل [القبول]، لأن عند فحص التقدمة وجدت مقبولة لأنها صالحة بكونها بلا عيب حسب مقاييس الله لا الناس، وهذا واضح جداً في كل التقدمات التي كانت في العهد القديم، فعند فحصها إذا وجدت بلا عيب تُقدَّم على مذبح الرب فتُقبل أمامه، ويعلن عن قبولها بالرضا والمسرة، ومعظم علامات القبول تكون بالنار أو النور: وخرجت نار من عند الرب وأحرقت على المذبح المحرقة والشحم فرأى جميع الشعب وهتفوا وسقطوا على وجوههم (لاويين 9: 24)، ولذلك يقول بعض الآباء المحنكين الواعين لتكريس القلب، اننا صرنا هيكل لله الحي وقلبنا هو المذبح الذي نُصعد عليه (حسب مشيئته) تقدمات طاهرة للرب إلهنا بفعل محبتنا نحوه، وحينما تُقبل فأن ناره (نار المحبة الإلهية) تحل على مذبح القلب وتحرق التقدمة لتصير رائحة سرور أمامه لأنها للرضا، ومن هنا تأتي استجابة الصلوات المرفوعة على المذبح المقدس الذي للرب وهو (القلب المكرس).[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*عموماً علينا أن ننتبه للتقدمة الصالحة المقبولة، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك تقدمة تُقبل وأُخرى تُرفض، فأن نظرنا لكلمة الله فأننا نجد أن أول تقدمه نجدها في الكتاب المقدس وتوضح لنا بأي شكل وعلى أي صورة تكون التقدمة، هي تقدمة هابيل وقايين، فواحدة قبلت لأنها بقلب صادق طاهر مؤمن بالله ويتقيه، والأُخرى رُفضت لأن القلب من الداخل شريراً وليس قلباً شاكراً ولا موقراً لله [لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله، بل حمقوا في أفكارهم وأظلم قلبهم الغبي (رومية 1: 21)]، فالنية غير صافية لأن القلب معوج، لأن هناك كانت خطية رابضة لم يتم التطهير منها قبل التقدمة [بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ لِلَّهِ ذَبِيحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قَايِينَ، فَبِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ، إِذْ شَهِدَ اللهُ لِقَرَابِينِهِ. وَبِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ، يَتَكَلَّمْ بَعْدُ؛ لَيْسَ كَمَا كَانَ قَايِينُ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ وَذَبَحَ أَخَاهُ. وَلِمَاذَا ذَبَحَهُ؟ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً، وَأَعْمَالَ أَخِيهِ بَارَّةٌ؛ اِقْتَرِبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَيَقْتَرِبَ إِلَيْكُمْ. نَقُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْخُطَاةُ، وَطَهِّرُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ يَا ذَوِي الرَّأْيَيْنِ (عبرانيين 11: 4؛ 1يوحنا 3: 12؛ يعقوب 4: 8)][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*ومن هنا نستطيع أن نستوعب نوعية التقدمة التي يُريدها الله* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]من الإنسان لكي تكون مقبولة أمامه، وهي أن تكون بالإيمان الصادق الظاهر في العمل نفسه، لأن التقدمة السليمة تأتي من عمل الإيمان الظاهر في تواضع القلب والمحبة، اللذان يسبقهما التوبة بالطبع، لأن بدون توبة لن يوجد إيمان صادق، وبدون إيمان يستحيل يكون هناك برّ، لأن برّ الله بالإيمان، وبدون برّ مستحيل يكون هناك تقدمة مقبولة تحت أي بند أو شرط مهما ما عمل الإنسان، لأن نبعها لا يتوافق أبداً مع متطلبات الله، لأن الله طالب *التوبة وطاعة الإيمان* كشرط لقبول التقدمة.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ احفظ قدمك حين تذهب إلى بيت الله، *فالاستماع* أقرب من تقديم ذبيحة الجهال، لأنهم لا يُبالون بفعل الشر؛ فقال صموئيل (لشاول الملك) هل مسرة الرب بالمحرقات والذبائح كما *باستماع* صوت الرب هوذا *الاستماع أفضل من الذبيحة* والاصغاء أفضل من شحم الكباش؛ بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعي *أطاع* أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان عتيداً أن يأخذه ميراثاً فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي؛ فقال (الله لإبراهيم) خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق واذهب إلى أرض المُريا واصعده هناك محرقة على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك. فبكر (في حالة طاعة إيمان كاملة) إبراهيم صباحاً وشد على حماره وأخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه واسحق ابنه وشقق حطباً لمحرقة وقام وذهب إلى الموضع الذي قال له الله؛ فلما أتيا إلى الموضع الذي قال له الله، بنى هُناك إبراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط اسحق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب.. وقال (الله لإبراهيم) بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب إني من أجل إنك فعلت هذا الأمر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك. أُباركك مباركة وأُكثر نسلك تكثيراً كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر ويرث نسلك باب أعدائه. ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أُمم الأرض من أجل إنك *سمعت لقولي*. (جامعة 5: 1؛ 1صموئيل 15: 22؛ عبرانيين 11: 8؛ تكوين 22: 2، 3، 9، 15 – 18)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]بنو الحكمة جماعة الصديقين وذريتهم *أهل الطاعة والمحبة*؛ الذي به لأجل اسمه قبلنا نعمة ورسالة *لإطاعة الإيمان* في جميع الأمم (سيراخ 3: 1؛ رومية 1: 5)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]تابع ثالثاً: يا ابني اعطيني قلبك – تكريس القلب 
*​*[FONT=&quot](أ) التكريس والبنوة – الفرق بين أولاد الله (الأبرار) وأولاد العالم (الأشرار)*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لذلك (أي بناء على ما فات من الشرح السابق) فأن قبول التكريس يتوقف على نوعية جودة التقدمة نفسها، أي المُقدَّمة بناء على الطاعة والمحبة، أي طاعة الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، وعلينا أن نلاحظ أن التكريس لا يأتي على هذا المستوى، كتقدمة القلب لله، إلا بعد أن يصير الإنسان ابناً: [يا *ابني* اعطيني قلبك]، فالعطاء هنا لا يأتي أبداً من الغرباء عن الله [انكم كنتم في ذلك الوقت بدون مسيح *أجنبيين* عن رعوية إسرائيل *وغرباء* عن عهود الموعد لا رجاء لكم وبلا إله في العالم (أفسس 2: 12)]، لذلك لا تكريس قبل البنوة بل يأتي دائماً بعدها [فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاً، بل *رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله* (أفسس 2: 19)]، لكي يكون عطاءً مقبولاً (بسبب المحبة، محبة الابن لأبيه) ليحل الله ويسكن بنور مجده الخاص، فيصير القلب مقدساً بالصدق والحق، لأن الله لن يقول لأحد أعطيني قلبك قبل أن يدخل في سرّ حياة البنوة بالحب [إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً (يوحنا 14: 23]، لأن التكريس يخص البنين المُحبين، أي أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح: وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ *قَبِلُوهُ* فَأَعْطَاهُمْ *سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ* أَيِ *الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* بِاسْمِهِ (يوحنا 1: 12)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وطبعاً الذين قبلوه هنا هم الذين سمعوا منه *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]نداء خاص اسمه الكرازة بملكوت الله: [قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله *فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل*] (مرقس 1: 15)، أي أن كل من قبلوه هم الذين تابوا فآمنوا وطاعوا الإنجيل وأحبوا المسيح، لأن التوبة الحقيقية تعني الإيمان بشخص المسيح الإله الكلمة المتجسد، والإيمان يُترجم – طبيعياً – لحفظ الوصية [إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي؛ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يُحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي (يوحنا 14: 15، 21]، فبداية الطريق الصحيح لتقدمة القلب لله لكي يُقبل هو "التوبة والإيمان" معاً القائمان على وعد الحياة الأبدية [وهذا هو الوعد الذي وعدنا هو به الحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 2: 25)][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فبدون توبة يستحيل الإيمان بإنجيل الخلاص، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]والإيمان هنا هو الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة المسنود بالوعد، وعد الحياة الأبدية، والذي بدونه لن نحيا كأبناء لله في المسيح، ومن المستحيل في المطلق أن نُقدِّم بالتالي القلب لله ليكون مكرساً ومخصصاً لهُ حسب قصده، لأن الله لا يُساكن النجس المدنس والملوث بالخطايا والميت بالذنوب الماكث في الموت لأنه يحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، أي لا يُساكن الشرير الذي يحيا بشره ولا يُريد أن يترك طريقه [الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه، الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه؛ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ لَسْتَ إِلَهاً يُسَرُّ بِالشَّرِّ لاَ يُسَاكِنُكَ الشِّرِّيرُ (1تيموثاوس 6: 16؛ مزمور 5: 4)]، لأن طبيعة الشرير مظلمة والله يسكن في النور لا في الظلمة، لأن الظلمة لن تحتمله على الإطلاق بل تهرب منه وتتبدد، لأن الظلمة لا تحب النور، بل تبغضه وتهرب منه بكل الطرق، وأحياناً بشكل التقوى كنوع من أنواع حماية الذات لأن محبة الخطية ساكنة في القلب وبالتالي الموت (شوكتها) هو المُسيطر على ملكات النفس ومدمر كل قواها الروحية.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][وَأَمَّا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ الْكَائِنَةُ الآنَ فَهِيَ مَخْزُونَةٌ بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مَحْفُوظَةً لِلنَّارِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ وَهَلاَكِ النَّاسِ الْفُجَّارِ؛ وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة؛ إن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا في الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق (2بطرس 3: 7؛ يوحنا 3: 19؛ 1يوحنا 1: 6)][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*ولذلك فلا بد من التطهير أولاً وقبل أي تقدمة،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وهذا هو عمل المسيح الرب الخلاصي، فكل من أتى إليه أتى ليطهر قلبه بالغسل، لأن كل من تقابل معه من العشارين والخطاة نالوا منه طهراً وبراً، فجميعهم خرجوا من محضره مبررين وبعدها تبعوه بسبب علاقة المحبة التي نشأت فيهم، لذلك نجد دائماً أن كل من نادى باسمه أو بشر به أو حتى تبعه ولازم خطواته، كانوا خطاة بائسين ليس فيهم نفع ولا عندهم قدرات روحية، لكن تتطهروا بلقائه، لأنه ببراعة الطبيب الراعي الصالح شفاهم من الداء الداخلي وطيب قلبهم الموجوع، فصاروا تائبين فرحين مُحبين لهُ.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طوبى للذي غُفر إثمه وسُترت خطيته؛ طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ولا في روحه غش؛ [هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ (إشعياء 1: 18)] (وبناء على هذا الكلام الإلهي) يأتي الاعتراف الصالح والنافع لشفاء النفس: اعترف لك بخطيتي ولا أكتم إثمي، قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي [*اغْسِلْنِي* كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي *طَهِّرْنِي*؛ طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُوّفَا فَأَطْهُرَ، اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ (مزمور 51: 2؛ 7)] *وأنت رفعت آثام خطيتي*؛ افرحوا بالرب وابتهجوا يا أيها الصديقون واهتفوا يا جميع المستقيمي القلوب (مزمور 32: 1، 2، 5، 11)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك لو دققنا في العهد القديم سنجد أن* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]كل شيء يُقدم لله لا بد من أن يكون بترتيب عظيم وبحرص شديد وبطهارة كدليل على القلب الصالح التقي، لأن أي تقصير في التقدمة أو استهتار هو علامة أكيدة لترك الرب وعدم محبته: ويوقدون للرب محرقات كل صباح ومساء وبخور أطياب وخبز الوجوه على المائدة الطاهرة ومنارة الذهب وسرجها للإيقاد كل مساء لأننا نحن حارسون حراسة الرب إلهنا *وأما أنتم فقد تركتموه* (2أخبار 13: 11) [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك فأن التوبة عامل أساسي وضروري لكي نصل للبنوة الحقيقية التي بعد الدخول فيها بالإيمان يتم بالمحبة تكريس القلب الذي يلازمه: [تلاحظ عيناك طُرقي].[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فمن المستحيل – من ناحية الخبرة – أن يُطالب الرب *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بالقلب (من جهة التكريس) قبل الدخول في سرّ التبني، لأن الابن هو الذي يُعطي قلبه لأبيه بالحب، لأنه الوحيد المؤتمن على نفسه من أجل المحبة المتدفقة منه إليه، وبكون الله الآب قد دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة – بمحبته – لكي نكون شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم، إذ قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد لكي يتبنانا فيه، لنكون قديسين مخصصين لسكناه الخاص:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ هكذا نحن أيضاً لما كنا قاصرين (تحت الناموس المؤدب والمربي) كنا مستعبدين تحت أركان العالم. ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه (حسب التدبير) مولوداً من امرأة، مولودا تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس [الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله (رومية 3: 25)] لننال التبني. ثم بما إنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب. إذاً لست بعد عبداً بل ابناً، وأن كنت ابناً فوارث لله بالمسيح.[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]+ مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، *لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ*، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا *لِلتَّبَنِّي* بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، الَّتِي أَجْزَلَهَا لَنَا بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفِطْنَةٍ، إِذْ عَرَّفَنَا بِسِرِّ مَشِيئَتِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّتِهِ الَّتِي قَصَدَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ، لِتَدْبِيرِ مِلْءِ الأَزْمِنَةِ، *لِيَجْمَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ*، مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فِي ذَاكَ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً نِلْنَا نَصِيباً، مُعَيَّنِينَ سَابِقاً حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِنَكُونَ لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ، نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَبَقَ رَجَاؤُنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ سَمِعْتُمْ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً *إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ خُتِمْتُمْ بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ*، الَّذِي هُوَ *عَرْبُونُ مِيرَاثِنَا*، لِفِدَاءِ الْمُقْتَنَى، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ. (غلاطية 4: 3 – 7؛ أفسس 1: 4 – 14)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*إذاً التكريس من المستحيل أن يكون للغرباء عن الله *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]المستعبدين تحت سلطان الخطية ويحيون حسب الجسد أو حسب الإنسان العتيق (حسب تعبير الإنجيل)، لأن القلب ملوث غير طاهر لا يتقبل السكنى الإلهية فيه، لأنه محكوماً عليه – وهو على هذا الحال – بالموت لأنه كله ظُلمة، لذلك يحتاج أولاً لتطهير خاص ليؤهل للسكنى الإلهية فيه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ *فِي الْمَسِيحِ* يَسُوعَ (السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ). لأَنَّ *نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ*. لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ *دَانَ* الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ. لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ حُكْمُ النَّامُوسِ فِينَا نَحْنُ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَبِمَا لِلْجَسَدِ يَهْتَمُّونَ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ فَبِمَا لِلرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ وَلَكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ. لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ عَدَاوَةٌ لِلَّهِ إِذْ لَيْسَ هُوَ خَاضِعاً لِنَامُوسِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ أَيْضاً لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ. فَالَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُرْضُوا اللهَ. *وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ*. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ فَالْجَسَدُ مَيِّتٌ بِسَبَبِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَحَيَاةٌ بِسَبَبِ الْبِرِّ. وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ. فَإِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ نَحْنُ مَدْيُونُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْجَسَدِ لِنَعِيشَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ *يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ*. إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً لِلْخَوْفِ بَلْ *أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ».* اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ. فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. (رومية 8: 1 – 17)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مميزاً الفرق بين أولاد الله وأولاد العالم: [كلمة الله هي الله، وكلمة العالم هي العالم. ويوجد فرق عظيم وبون شاسع بين كلمة الله وكلمة العالم، وبين أولاد الله وأولاد العالم. فإن كل مولود يُشبه والديه. لذلك فإن كان المولود من الروح يختار أن يُعطي نفسه لكلمة العالم وللأمور الأرضية ولمجد هذا العالم الحاضر، فإنه يموت ويهلك، إذ أنه لا يجد ما يُشبعهُ شبعاً حقيقياً في الحياة. لأن ما يُشبعهُ إنما هو من الروح الذي منه ولد. كما يقول الرب إن من تحاصره هموم هذه الحياة وتربطه الرباطات الأرضية، يختنق وصير بلا ثمر (مرقس 4: 19)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبنفس الطريقة فإن الإنسان العالمي الذي تمتلكه الرغبات الجسدية، إذا حدث أنهُ سمع كلمة الله فإنه يختنق ويصير كمن لا عقل لهُ. وذلك لأنه اعتاد على خداعات الخطية. فحينما يحدث أن يسمع مثل هذا الإنسان عن الله فإنه يحس بثقل شديد وينفر من كلام الله كأنه حديث سخيف مُتعب. وكأنه قد أُصيب بمرض نتيجة هذا الكلام الإلهي. ويقول الرسول بولس "الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل الأشياء التي للروح لأنها عنده جهالة" (1كورنثوس 2: 14) ويقول النبي "وكان قول الرب لهم كالقيء [FONT=&quot](الإشارة إلى إشعياء 28: 13 بحسب إحدى المخطوطات القديمة المعروفة بنسخة ثيوديتون)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهكذا ترى أنهُ من المستحيل أن يحيا أي إنسان إلا بحسب الكلمة التي ولد منها] (عظة 46: 1، 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ولذلك مكتوب عن الفرق بين الأشرار والأبرار: *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ، وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ. لَكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ، وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً. فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِيِ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ. وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ. *لَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ الأَشْرَارُ* لَكِنَّهُمْ كَالْعُصَافَةِ الَّتِي تُذَرِّيهَا الرِّيحُ. *لِذَلِكَ* *لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ*. لأَنَّ *الرَّبَّ يَعْلَمُ طَرِيقَ الأَبْرَارِ أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَتَهْلِكُ* (مزمور 1: 1 – 6)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا أن نعي باختصار القول *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]إن تكريس القلب يأتي من حالة المحبة البنوية للآب السماوي في المسيح، لأن من يُعطي أي شيء لله لا بد من أن يكون مصدره المحبة وحدها، وهي ملازمة للطبيعة الجديدة التي نلناها في المسيح بصفتنا صرنا فيه خليقة جديدة: إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً (2كورنثوس 5: 17)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ اِجْعَلْنِي كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى سَاعِدِكَ. لأَنَّ *الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ*. *الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ*. لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ. مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. *إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً*. (نشيد 8: 6 – 7)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 يونيو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]تابع ثالثاً: يا ابني اعطيني قلبك - تكريس القلب*​
*[FONT=&quot]التكريس وملكوت الله*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]في الواقع المسياني حسب النبوات فأنه يأتي الملك المسيا لإعلان المُلك الإلهي، وقد قال الله لداود عن الملك الآتي الذي يمثله ابنه سُليمان: [ويكون متى كملت أيامك لتذهب مع آبائك إني أُقيم بعدك، نسلك الذي يكون من بنيك *وأُثبت* مملكته. هو *يبني لي بيتاً* وأنا أُثبت كرسيه *إلى الأبد*. أنا أكون لهُ أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً، ولا انزع رحمتي عنه كما نزعتها عن الذي كان قبلك. *وأُقيمه في بيتي وملكوتي إلى الأبد ويكون كرسيه ثابتاً إلى الأبد*. فحسب جميع هذا الكلام وحسب كل هذه الرؤيا كذلك كلم ناثان (النبي) داود. (1أخبار 17: 12 – 15)][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ *ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ* أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً *وَمَلَكُوتاً* لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. *سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ* مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ [FONT=&quot]מַלְכוּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [[/FONT][FONT=&quot](mal-koo')[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kingdom[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ ومعناها مُلكه وسيادته وسلطانه – أو مجال مُلكه واتساع سلطانه] مَا *لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ*. (دانيال 7: 13 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](بالطبع النبوات كثيرة جداً عن ملكوت الله ومن الصعوبة أن نضعها كلها لأنها تحتاج موضوع منفرد، ولكن اكتفيت بهذا المثال) [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فالله بطبيعته *يملك* على العالم لأنه مصدر وجوده وخلقته، ولكن العالم سقط ورفض ملك الله، وهذا تمثل في شعب إسرائيل حينما طالب بملك بشري يملك عليهم مثل باقي الأمم والشعوب المُحيطة به [فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِصَمُوئِيلَ: اسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الشَّعْبِ فِي كُلِّ مَا يَقُولُونَ لَكَ. لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَرْفُضُوكَ أَنْتَ بَلْ إِيَّايَ رَفَضُوا حَتَّى لاَ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ] (1صموئيل 8: 7)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] *لذلك فأن الوعد الإلهي أنه يُقيم مملكة أُخرى جديدة *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لخليقة جديدة حسب مسرة قلبه، وهي خليقة سماوية تخص المسيا الآتي [بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب: "أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم، وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً؛ ولا يتنجسون بعد بأصنامهم ولا برجاساتهم ولا بشيء من معاصيهم، بل أُخلصهم من كل مساكنهم التي فيها أخطأوا وأُطهرهم فيكونون لي شعباً وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً" (إرميا 31: 33؛ حزقيال 37: 23)]، إذ يكون هو المالك على النفوس ومطهر القلوب والرئيس بل والرأس الذي لها، وهي مملكة لا تنقرض أو تزول أو تأثر فيها خطية أو ضعف إنساني، لأن الشرير لا يستطيع أن يمسها من الداخل، بل يعاكسها فقط خارجياً، لأن لها طابع خاص سماوي تم تحقيقه في شخص المسيح الرب الذي صار بكر الخليقة الجديدة ورأسها الصالح الذي يستحيل أن يفسد إطلاقاً، لذلك مكتوب: كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، *مُطَهِّراً* إِيَّاهَا *بِغَسْلِ* الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، لِكَيْ *يُحْضِرَهَا* لِنَفْسِهِ *كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ*. (أفسس 5: 25 – 27)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ففي العهد الجديد ومع ظهور المسيا *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فقد ظهر ملكوت الله وبره حسب النبوات، ومن هنا بدأت ولادة الخليقة الجديدة الشعب الملوكي [وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَجِنْسٌ مُخْتَارٌ، وَكَهَنُوتٌ مُلُوكِيٌّ، أُمَّةٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ، شَعْبُ اقْتِنَاءٍ، لِكَيْ تُخْبِرُوا بِفَضَائِلِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلْمَةِ إِلَى نُورِهِ الْعَجِيبِ (1بطرس 2: 9)]، وهؤلاء هم الذين يملك عليهم الله سراً، لأنه يملك على قلبهم من الداخل، ولذلك فأن تكريس القلب مرتبط ارتباط وثيق بملكوت الله، لذلك تم شرح أن بداية التكريس هو التوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل لكي يملك الله على القلب، إذ ينقل ملكوته للنفوس التي آمنت به.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot][وكما أن الرب اتخذ لذاته جسداً ورفعه وأجلسه في الأعالي عن يمين العظمة، هكذا الآن أيضاً فهو ينقل إلى ملكوته النفوس التي آمنت به واستحقت مكافأة الله، فهو يلدها من فوق من روحه الخاص، كما يقول الرب: "من آمن بي فقد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة" (يوحنا 5: 24). فالمؤمنون في الحق، بالرغم من أنهم يقيمون على الأرض، إلاَّ أنهم يخدمون الرب في أعلى السماوات، والرب الجالس في الأعالي على عرش عظمته (عبرانيين 1: 3) يستريح أسفل في أرواح القديسين التي هي بمثابة عروش له، لأنهم هم أعضاءه وجسده (1كورنثوس 12: 27) وملء كنيسة القديسين، وهو رأس الكنيسة (أفسس 1: 22)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكما أن في الجسد كله ليس إلا نفس واحدة، وكل عضو من أعضاء الجسد يكون منقاداً بواسطة تلك النفس الواحدة، هكذا أيضاً جميع القديسين يحيون بالروح الإلهي ويُقتادون بواسطته وكل عضو منهم يحيا في اتحاد مع الله] [FONT=&quot](عن كُتيب ميلاد المخلص ترجمة: ريمون يوسف رزق، إعداد ونشر أسرة القديسين أثناسيوس الرسولي وكيرلس عامود الدين ص 24، 25 الطبعة الأولى – نوفمبر 2007)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك نحن أولاً نسمع دعوة المسيح الرب *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]في بداية الإنجيل [قد كمل الزمان (زمان الوعد – أي أتى ملء الزمان حسب التدبير) واقترب *ملكوت الله* [[FONT=&quot]βασιλεία τοῦ Θεοῦ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل (مرقس 1: 15)]، وبعد ذلك نسمع الرب يقول للفريسين الذين سألوه متى يأتي ملكوت الله: [لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة، ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا أو هوذا هناك، لأن ها ملكوت الله *داخلكم* (لوقا 17: 20، 21)]، ونرى بعد ذلك توضيح لنوعية الصلاة [فلا تهتموا (أو حسب الترجمة الأدق: فَلاَ تَحْمِلُوا الْهَمَّ) قائلين: ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نلبس. فأن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم لأن *أباكم السماوي* يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها. لكن *اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره* (متى 6: 31 – 33)] وصارت الصلاة الرسمية للمؤمنين الذي علمها الرب للتلاميذ كالآتي: [*أبانا* الذي في السماوات، *ليتقدس* اسمك، *ليأت ملكوتك*، لتكن *مشيئتك* كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض (لوقا 11: 2)][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهنا ظاهر جداً مراحل التكريس (ما قبل التكريس، التكريس، ما بعد التكريس) وفي هذا يظهر نوعية الصلاة نفسها وما هو عمل الله وعمل الإنسان، كفعل ورد فعل من جهة العمل والسلوك، لذلك علينا الآن أن نلاحظ حركة ملكوت الله في النفس البداية والطلب والانتقال للداخل كاستجابة:[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot](1) *اقترب* ملكوت الله: فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](2) *اطلبوا* أولاً: ملكوت الله وبره.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](3) لا يقولون هوذا هنا أو هناك: ها ملكوت الله في *داخلكم*.[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*فما قبل التكريس، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]كنا بعدين عن الله تائهين، هيكل جسدنا ظلمة وقلبنا مشوه بالذنوب والآثام، والمكان كله قفراً ليس فيه روح ولا حياة، لأننا كلنا جالسين في كورة ظلال الموت وقلبنا مدفون في قبر الشهوة [لأَنَّنَا كُنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً قَبْلاً أَغْبِيَاءَ، غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ، ضَالِّينَ، مُسْتَعْبَدِينَ لِشَهَوَاتٍ وَلَذَّاتٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، عَائِشِينَ فِي الْخُبْثِ وَالْحَسَدِ، مَمْقُوتِينَ، مُبْغِضِينَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً (تيطس 3: 3)]، ونداء المسيح لنا (كصوت قوة) كان باقتراب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل [صَوْتُ الرَّبِّ بِالْقُوَّةِ. صَوْتُ الرَّبِّ بِالْجَلاَلِ؛ لِلرَّاكِبِ عَلَى سَمَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ الْقَدِيمَةِ. هُوَذَا يُعْطِي صَوْتَهُ صَوْتَ قُوَّةٍ؛ اَلْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ *يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ* (مزمور 29: 4؛ 68: 33؛ يوحنا 5: 25)].[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*والتوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل (كنداء المسيح الخاص الذي بندائه أقام لعازر) جعلنا ندخل في قوة البرّ، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ولذلك نجد قوة دافعه تجعلنا تلقائياً نسعى في طلب ملكوت الله وبره لأننا حينما تقدمنا بالتوبة وآمنا بمسيح القيامة والحياة، تطهرنا بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم [ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح؛ فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب، *يُطهر* ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة *لتخدموا* الله الحي (أفسس 2: 13؛ عبرانيين 9: 14)]، والخدمة هنا خدمة ملوكية، لأننا نخدم الملك السماوي القدوس الكامل، أي أننا بعدما كنا عبيداً للخطية صرنا عبيداً لله: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فقال لهم (لليهود) أنتم من أسفل أما أنا فمن فوق، أنتم من هذا العالم، أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم. فقلت لكم إنكم تموتون في خطاياكم لأنكم أن لم تؤمنوا إني أنا هوَّ تموتون في خطاياكم، الحق، الحق، أقول لكم، أن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية، والعبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد، أما الابن فيبقى إلى الأبد، فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً؛ كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً والخطية هي التعدي، من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس، لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ، لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس، فشكراً لله إنكم كنتم عبيداً للخطية ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها؛ وأما الآن إذ أُعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيداً لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة أبدية. (يوحنا 8: 23، 24، 34 – 36؛ 1يوحنا 3: 4، 8؛ رومية 6: 17؛ 22)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان يا إما يكون منعزلاً عن الملك السماوي، ملكوت المسيح ابن محبة الآب، ويحيا عبداً للخطية تحت سلطان الموت الأبدي، أو يدخل في سرّ ملكوت الله ويخدم الله الحي بالتقوى والبرّ ويصير عبداً ليسوع المسيح يحيا في حرية البنين، لأن حيثما يوجد ملكوت الله يوجد روح الحرية والمجد وفرح الحياة الأبدية.، وخدمة المصالحة [إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ (2كورنثوس 5: 20)][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك حينما نطلب ملكوت الله، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مقدمين قلبنا الذي تطهر بدم المسيح فأنه يأتينا ويُقيم داخلنا لأن المكان صار لائقاً به بسبب دم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، فملكوت الله يعني مُلك الله وسيادته وسكناه وإقامته فينا، فالله هنا – في هذه الحالة – يملك إلى الأبد، بمعنى أن الإنسان صار أرضاً للاهوت، مدينة الله الحي الذي يملك عليها إلى الأبد، فالتقدمة هنا تقدمة القلب: أعطني قلبك، والقلب يصير عرش الله وبالتالي فأنه يقود النفس بحسب تدبير ملكوته الخاص لتحقيق وعد الحياة الأبدية [لاَ تَخَفْ أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ (لوقا 12: 32)]، بمعنى إني أكرس قلبي ليصير كرسي خاص للملك السماوي ليجلس ويرتاح عليه، أي أصير موضع راحته، وهو نفسه وبشخصه يصير راحتي إلى الأبد، وهذا هو التكريس القلبي في أصالة معناه الحقيقي حسب كلمة الله الصادقة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وحينما يتم التكريس ويملك الله الذي صار داخلنا،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] فأننا نسعى لكمال مُلكه السماوي من هنا ونحن على الأرض، لذلك نجد في الصلاة الربانية الملوكية شرح لموضوعنا كله باختصار شديد، فلو دققنا سنجد فيها الأبوة والبنوة لأننا نُنادي الآب: [أبانا] بصفتنا صرنا بنين بالمسيح يسوع ربنا الذي تجسد وتأنس وشابهنا في كل شيء وصار بكراً لنا كرأس للخليقة الجديدة يُقدمنا في بنوته للآب بكونه تبنانا فيه حسب مسرة مشيئته، ولذلك نُصلي طالبين تقديس اسمه ليأتي ملكوته، وتقديس اسم الله هنا فينا احنا، يعني يتقدس اسمه فينا (لأنه مصدر القداسة) لكي يثبت تكريسنا، أي أن اسمه هنا ختم التثبيت، محققاً ومجسداً فينا ملكوته في كل مرة نصلي فيها نفس ذات الصلاة عينها بقلب شغوف، لأننا نحيا وملكوته في داخلنا، ونريد أن يثبته فينا يوماً بعد يوم ويزيدنا تكريساً وقداسه، لذلك نقول بعد هذه العبارة مباشرة: لتكن مشيئتك كما هي في السماء (حسب تدبيرك وقصدك من جهة مُلكك) كذلك تتم على الأرض في كمالها، ونحن نصلي هذا لأننا في انتظار استعلان الملك النهائي في المجيء الثاني وهذا ما سوف نشرحه في عبارة ولتلاحظ عيناك طُرقي في باقي الآية التي نحن بصددها منذ بداية الموضوع: [يا ابني اعطيني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]تابع ثالثاً: يا ابني اعطيني قلبك - تكريس القلبhttps://www.facebook.com/grwcris/posts/2095639457379110* ​​​ *علامة التكريس القلبي السليم – الجسد الحي والجسد الميت*​    [FONT=&quot]ينبغي علينا أن نعلم أن الله ليس إله أموات بل إله أحياء، وبكونه فيه الحياة فحينما يقترب من الميت يُحييه ويقيمه حتى ولو أنتن كما حدث للعازر، فالإنسان بطبيعة خلقه في الأساس حي، لكن حينما سقط وانفصل عن الله حياته، دخل إليه الموت بحسد إبليس، ففقد طبيعة نقاوته التي بها كان يرى الله ببساطة قلبه وينظر إليه طبيعياً بسبب طهارة طبيعته الأولى، ولم يعد يستطيع أن يراه بعد وجهاً لوجه وطُرح بكراهة نفسه بعيداً عنه، وفقد الحس الروحاني الذي جعله يستشعر حضوره وقربه منه، واحتاج لوسيط عهد جديد يرفع سلطان الموت بقوة الحياة التي فيه، لذلك أتى ابن الله الحي في ملء الزمان كالتدبير ناقضاً أوجاع الموت، فقد هدم مملكة الموت من أساسها بالظهور المُحيي الذي لهُ، وزرع ملكوت الحياة في كل من تاب وآمن به، فسرت حياته في كل من دُعيَّ عليه اسمه العظيم القدوس، وصار كل من آمن به خليقة جديدة فيه ودُعيَّ إنسان الله الحي في المدينة المقدسة أي الكنيسة، وقلبه صار أرضاً لحلول الله، أي حسب التعبير الآبائي المُحبب [أرضاً للاهوت]، وهيكل جسده كله صار قدساً للرب والقلب قدس الأقداس الذي يرفع عليه ذبائح الحمد والتسبيح أمام نور وجه الله الحي، ومن هذه الوقائع الاختبارية صار الإنسان يا إما حي بالله حسب طبيعة التجديد أو الإنسان الجديد، أي إنسانيته المُفتداه في المسيح، أو ميت يحيا بإنسانيته القديمة الميتة المنعزلة عن الله، ولذلك جسده يُدعى حي أو ميت حسب المنهج الذي يعيشه، أو حسب التعبير الآبائي للآباء المعلمين: ​
    [FONT=&quot]+ يا اما يكون الإنسان هيكل الله الحي القائم بمجد الابن الوحيد منقاد بالروح القدس وتفوح منه رائحة الحياة، أو الهيكل الخرب المُدمَّر بالدنس والفساد وتفوح منه رائحة الموت.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ومن وقائع حياتنا الإنسانية فأننا نعلم أن هناك دلالات معينة نستطيع بها أن نُميز ما بين الإنسان الحي والإنسان الميت، فالإنسان الحي يتنفس ويبصر ويسمع ويتحرك ويلمس ويأكل ويشرب وينمو ويتقدم في العمر، وخلايا جسده تتجدد تلقائياً ولا يحدث فيها فساداً، أما الإنسان الميت فهو عكس الحي، لأن أول الدلالات على موته هو حالة الضعف والوهن الذي تدل على اقتراب الموت النهائي الذي علامته هو توقف التنفس مع حدوث شلل تام لكل أعضاء الجسد وتوقف عملها تماماً، فلا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يسمع ولا يتأثر، والجسد اللحمي نفسه يفسد ويخرج منه روائح كريهة للغاية بسبب تحلله.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*هكذا بالمثل إنساننا الداخلي، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فإما يكون ميتاً بالتمام لا يحس ولا يجس ولا يلمس مسيح الله من جهة كلمة الحياة مهما ما صنع من أعمال روحية مثل الصلاة والصوم وصدقة وغيرها، أو يكون مريضاً هزيلاً وقد شارف على الموت وحياته الروحية ضعيفة بالكاد تسنده، أو في تمام الصحة والعافية الكاملة، وهذا يتوقف على التصاقه بالموت أو الحياة: إذ ليس الموت من صُنع الله ولا هلاك الأحياء يسره؛ ادخل في ميراث الدهر المقدس مع الأحياء المعترفين للرب؛ وأما أنتم الملتصقون بالرب إلهكم فجميعكم أحياء اليوم؛ أنا إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب، ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء (الحكمة 1: 13؛ سيراخ 17: 25؛ تثنية 4: 4؛ متى 22: 32)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فنحن الذي أصابتنا برودة الموت بكوننا مرضنا بالأهواء* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]التي تعمل في أبناء المعصية، فقد صرنا مرضى بالخطايا والذنوب قريبين من اللعنة، لا نقوى أن نتحرك طبيعياً نحو خالقنا، إلا إذا دخلنا في سرّ الشفاء والمصالحة مع الله بالمسيح واستجبنا لنداء التوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل، وفي تلك الحالة *فأن ملكوت الله يأتينا ويملك الله علينا بالمحبة*، فنحيا به ونتحرك وفق عمل روحه فينا الذي يُحيينا، وهذا ما يثبت أننا أحياء بالله، إذ نتنفس طبيعياً نسائم الحياة الإلهية في صلاة مخدعنا الخاص، وسعينا للقداسة بالامتلاء بالروح القدس الرب المُحيي هو الذي يوضح حركة قلبنا الحي، وحينما نحيا بالقداسة تخرج منا رائحة الحياة الطيبة، التي هي عينها رائحة المسيح الزكية، لأنه يسكن فينا بشخصه ويشع فينا قداسته وطهارته، ولذلك تفوح منا رائحته التي تظهر للرضا والمسرة أمام الآب.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*لكن إن لم*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* نستجب لنداء التوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وتحولنا عنه وبحثنا عن أشياء أُخرى نتعلمها ونُعلِّم بها في كنائسنا (مبادئ إنسانية سامية أو علم النفس.. الخ)، سنظل أمواتاً بالخطايا والذنوب والظلمة تسكننا وتُحيط بنا من كل جانب، ونمضي وراء الموت وتفوح منا رائحته الكريهة التي تدل على تفسخنا وتحلل أعضاءنا الروحية التي فسدت، حتى لو صرنا خداماً في الكنيسة، بل حتى ولو صرنا في كمال المعرفة ومكرسين شكلاً كمتبتلين أو رهباناً أو لنا أي رتبة كنسية رفيعة ونخدم ليلاً ونهاراً باذلين كل طاقتنا الجسدية بالتمام حتى الموت، لأن كل ما يخرج من القلب هو دلاله على ما فيه، فلو القلب حي بالله ومكرساً لهُ يخرج الصالحات حسب الوصية وفق نور المسيح المالئ النفس ومُعطرها بالقداسة.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* اما لو كان التكريس بالشكل فقط وليس من القلب *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأنه يخرج منه كل ما هو فاسد ومائع، بلا لون ولا طعم ولا رائحة روحية عطرة، ويصير كل جهد الإنسان المبذول في الخدمة وكل أعمال الصلاح الخارجية من عطاء وعشور ورحمة ومحبة.. الخ، بلا معنى وبلا ثمن فاقدة كل قيمتها، لأنها رخيصة لا تنفع أن تُقدَّم لملك الدهور لأنها لن تظهر كاملة أمامه للرضا والمسرة، بل ستُثبت موت النفس وشيخوختها الروحية ومن ثمَّ تحجرها، بسبب غياب ملكوت الله.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*ولذلك علينا أن ندقق* في كلمات الرسول لنميز ونعرف أنفسنا، هل نحن في ملكوت الله، أم اننا خارج ملكوته نحتاج أن نتوب ونؤمن بالإنجيل لنكرس القلب لله ليملك علينا لنصير أرضاً للاهوت مملكة إلهية يسكننا الثالوث القدوس: [/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فماذا نقول أنبقى في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة، حاشا، نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية *كيف نعيش بعد فيها*. أم تجهلون اننا – كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح – اعتمدنا لموته. فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت، حتى كما أُقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا *نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة*. لأنه أن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته. عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صلب معه *ليُبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نُستعبد أيضاً للخطية*. لأن *الذي مات* قد *تبرأ* من الخطية. فأن كنا قد *متنا مع المسيح* نؤمن اننا *سنحيا* أيضاً *معه*. عالمين (بيقين) أن المسيح بعدما أُقيم من الأموات *لا يموت أيضاً، لا يسود عليه الموت بعد*. لأن الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة، والحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله. كذلك أنتم أيضاً *احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية ولكن أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا*. إذاً *لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت* لكي تطيعوها في شهواتها. ولا تقدموا أعضاءكم آلات إثم للخطية بل *قدموا ذواتكم لله كأحياء من الأموات وأعضاءكم آلات برّ لله*. فأن الخطية لن تسودكم لأنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة. (رومية 6: 1 – 14)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*لذلك علينا أن نُدرك بوعي وانفتاح ذهن وتركيز عظيم، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]عالمين أن كل ما تختلط به النفس فإنها تكون متحدة ومتوافقة معهُ بحركة إرادتها، فيا إما يكون لها نور ملكوت الله في داخلها لتسير في طريق البرّ وتحيا بالإيمان لأن البار بالإيمان يحيا (رومية 1: 17)، وإما يكون لها ظلمة الخطية لأنها ملكتها على الجسد إذ تطيعها في شهواته فتسقط تحت الدينونة ويصير قلبها أرض لعنة ليس فيه راحة.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]لذلك يقول الرسول: [*احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية، ولكن أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا*] [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]إذ أن الميت بطبيعة انفصاله عن الحياة فأنه لا يرى ولا يسمع أو يتأثر بأي شيء فيها، كذلك النفس حينما تموت عن الأهواء التي كانت تُحركها إرادياً لتُتمم شهوات الجسد، فأنها لا تعود تسمع في داخلها صوت أفكار الظلمة الخادشة والجارحة للنفس، كما أنها لا تسمع أيضاً ضجيج أرواح الظلمة بكونها أُنقذت من سلطان الظلمة ونُقلت إلى ملكوت ابن محبة الآب (كولوسي 1: 13)، وبذلك أصبحت تعيش وتحيا في مدينة نور اللاهوت بسر عمل الروح القدس داخلها، إذ يرفع عيونها حيث المسيح الرب جالس لتطلب ما فوق لا ما على الأرض، فينسكب عليها الغنى السماوي فتعمل أعمالها الروحية التي تليق بالله بقوة النعمة المنسكبة عليها من عند أبي الأنوار.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فطبيعة النفوس المقدسة هو الانقياد والسير بحسب روح المسيح،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]الذي يمسك بزمام النفس ويقودها وفق مشيئة الله، إذ يشاء أحياناً أن يقودها في حرب روحية بقوة نصرة المسيح الرب لمدح مجد نعمة الله التي تعمل فيها، وأحياناً يرفعها بتأملات روحية عميقة لتشاهد مجد الابن الوحيد بسر فائق مجيد فتفرح وتتقوى جداً، وأحياناً يشاء أن تحيا في العالم بتدبير حسن وحكمة عُليا ليست من هذا الدهر تجعل الكل يتعجب فينجذب نحوها ليعرف سبب الحكمة التي فيها لأنه يشتهيها، وأحياناً يُظهر فيها قوة صبر الإيمان والرجاء الحي في الضيقات وتحمل آلام الزمان الحاضر، وأحياناً يُحركها لخدمة بنيان الكنيسة أو للكرازة بالتوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل، وهكذا الروح القدس يقود النفس كما شاء من أجل غاية تحقيق وتجسيد ملكوت الله وسط جيل شرير معوج يشتهي أن يرى مثال في عالمه الحاضر الواقعي لكي يعرف الله ويرجع إليه بالحب، وبذلك تصير النفس من شهود المسيح بغرض انتشار ملكوت الله حسب قصده الصالح.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*لذلك علينا أن ننظر لأنفسنا جيداً ونفحصها *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]على ضوء ملكوت الله في نور الوصية المقدسة التي تتفق مع إنسانيتنا الجديدة في المسيح يسوع ربنا، فهل نحن حقاً حاصلين على الغنى السماوي، صادقين في المحبة (بحفظ الوصية) ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح (أفسس 4: 15)، نحيا تحت سلطان ملكه في عهد النعمة وحرية البنين، أم أننا مفلسين من الكنز السماوي وما زالت أهواء القلب المدنس تشدنا لأسفل لأنها هي مركز حياتنا، وطلباتنا كلها تخص حياة الجسد محصورين في العالم نحيا تحت سلطان الناموس مقيدين بضعفنا، أي نحيا منفصلين عن ملكوت الله غير منقادين بروحه ونحيا بكل حكمة إنسانية أرضية لا تصلح ولا تنفع كسيرة عطرة مقدسة مكتوبة في السماوات كأبناء لإبراهيم أب الإيمان.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*عزيزي القارئ ينبغي علينا أن يكون لنا إحساس سريع* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وتوجع بسبب فقرنا ولا نسير في الحياة بلا مبالاة مكتفين بأننا نمارس شكل الحياة الروحية الخارجية، والقلب ما زال مبتعداً بعيداً عن مُلك المسيح الذي أتى ليؤسس ملكوت الله داخلنا، لأن أن وجدنا علامات عدم الصحة الجسدية على ابناءنا فأننا فوراً وبلا تردد نذهب بهم للطبيب لئلا يتفشى المرض لأن الوضع خطير، هكذا ينبغي علينا حينما نفحص أنفسنا ونجد أننا مرضى بالخطايا والذنوب وما زالت الهواء هي المحرك الأساسي لسلوكنا، أو الكسل والتراخي الروحي ما يُميزنا، وأننا فقراء من نعمة الله ولا نشعر أو نحس بحضور الرب فينا، فلا ينبغي أن نتوانى أو نتأخر، بل نرفع أفكارنا سريعاً وفوراً إلى الرب إلهنا الصالح بالصلاة، ونسأله باستمرار خلاص نفوسنا، طالبين بإصرار أن يأتي إلينا ويملك على قلبنا طارداً الظلمة محققاً فينا ملكوته، بخلع جسم الخطايا ولبس الإنسان الجديد التي يتجدد كل يوم حسب صورة خالقة.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]يقول القديس أنطونيوس الكبير: [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][أجعلوا هذا الجسد الذي أنتم لابسونه مجمرة ترفعون فيها جميع أفكاركم ومشوراتكم الرديئة وتضعونها أمام الرب ليرفع قلوبكم إليه، وبسلطة العقل تطلبون منه أن ينعم عليكم بإتيان ناره غير الهيولانية (الغير مادية) من العُلا إليكم لتحرق كل ما في تلك المجمرة وتطهرها] (الرسالة السادسة للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس – ص37)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][الرب يرسل روحه الخفيف النشيط الصالح السماوي وبواسطته يخرج النفس التي غطست في مياه الإثم ويُصيرها خفيفة، ويرفعها على جناحه إلى أعلى السماء ويُغيرها من طبيعتها الأصلية تغييراً كاملاً] (عظة 44 للقديس مقاريوس الكبير ص233)[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]ونختتم هذا الجزء بالرسالة الأولى للقديس أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس:*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot][قبل كل شيء يا إخوتي، فأني أصلي من أجل بنيانكم في الأمور الغير مرئية "لأن التي تُرى وقتيه وأما التي لا تُرى فأبدية" (2كورنثوس 4: 18). ها أنا أرى أن أجسادكم هي من فوق وهي حية. لأن الإنسان إذا كان جسده حياً فإن الرب يعطيه ميراثاً ويحصيه مع "ورثة الرب" ويكافئه عن كل أعماله لأنه حرص على حفظ كل كيانه حياً ليُحصي في ميراث الرب.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لهذا أفرح بكم وبأجسادكم الحية. لأن الذي يموت جسده لا يُحصى إلى جانب الله بل يحسبه الله مجرماً ويقول عنه بلسان النبي مبيناً أن أجسادهم ميتة: "نادٍ بصوتٍ عالٍ، لا تُمسك. ارفع صوتك كبوق وأخبر شعبي بتعديهم وبيت يعقوب بخطاياهم، وإياي يطلبون يوماً فيوماً ويسرون بمعرفة طرقي كأمة عملت براً تترك قضاء إلهها. يسألوني عن أحكام البرّ. يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر. ذُللنا ولم تلاحظ" (إشعياء 58: 1 – 3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فيجيبهم الرب قائلاً: "إنكم في يوم صومكم توجدون مسرة وبكل أشغالكم تُسخرون. ها أنكم للخصومة والنزاع تصومون ولتضربوا بلكمة الشرّ. لستم تصومون كما اليوم لتسميع صوتكم في العلاء. أمثل هذا يكون صوم اختاره؟ يوماً يُذلل الإنسان فيه نفسه يحني كالأسلة (الحية) رأسه ويفرش تحته مسحاً ورماداً؟ هل تسمي هذا صوماً ويوماً مقبولاً للرب؟" (إشعياء 58: 3 – 5)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]مثل هذا الجسد ميت. أما أنتم يا إخوتي الأحباء فلستم هكذا، بل أن أجسادكم حية. وها أنا أصلي حتى يحفظكم الله ولا يدع أجسادكم تتغير بل تنمو معكم وتزداد في النعمة والمسرة ومحبة الآخرين ومحبة الفقير وعمل الخير وفي كل ثمار القداسة، حتى تنطلقوا من هذا العالم إلى حيث يستقبلكم الرب في الموضوع الذي ليس فيه حزن أو فكر شرير، ولا مرض أو تعب، بل فرح وبهجة ومجد ونور أبدي، وفردوس وثمر لا يضمحل، يستقبلكم في مساكن الملائكة وفي "كنيسة أبكار مكتوبين في السماوات" (عبرانيين 12: 27) ومواعيد لا يُنطق بها.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]هذا كتبته من أجل المحبة التي أحملها لكم وحتى أعزي قلوبكم. وهناك الكثير الذي كنت أود أو أكتبه إليكم ولكن "أعط حكيماً فيكون أوفر حكمة" (أمثال 9: 8).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ليت الله يحفظكم من هذا العالم الشرير حتى تكونوا أصحاء في الجسد والروح والنفس. وليته يعطيكم "فهماً في كل شيء" (2تيموثاوس 2: 7) لتنجوا من شرّ الأيام. أستودعكم يا أحبائي وإخوتي. تذكروا أن الجسد الميت يحدث للإنسان من محبة المجد الباطل والملذات] (عن كتاب رسائل القديس أموناس، العيد المئوي لكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالفجالة 1884 / 1984، تعريب: القمص متياس فريد؛ الشماس عزيز ناشد)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot] *​*رابعاً: وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي (سبلي)*
  *[FONT=&quot]كل سبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته *[FONT=&quot](مزمور 25: 10)​[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]حكمة الذكي فهم طريقه وغباوة الجهال غش *[FONT=&quot](أمثال 14: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]حينما يسير إنسان في طريق يختاره لا بُدَّ من أن يكون لديه الذكاء الكافي والفطنة مع الحكمة والتدبير الحسن لكي يسير فيه بفهم ووعي، لأن من لا يدرس طريقه ويفهم كيف يسير فيه فأنه يضل ويشرد هنا وهناك، ويسير في حالة من التخبط ولا يستطيع أن يصل لغايته، لأن الإنسان حينما يجهل طريقه فكيف يسير فيه، لأن الجهل يصحبه الغباوة لأن حينما يسمع كلمة من هنا أو هناك سيصدقها ويسير على هُداها عله يصل لغاية طريقه، وبالتالي فأن الإنسان سيغش نفسه لو استمر يسير بعدم فهم، وهكذا أيضاً الإنسان الروحاني لا بد من أن يقتني الحكمة لكي يكون ذكي روحياً حتى يفهم طريقه ويعرف كيف يسير باستقامة ليصل لغايته بسهولة، ولا يأثر فيه كلام يبعده عن طريقه السليم: الغبي يصدق كل كلمة والذكي ينتبه إلى خطواته (أمثال 14: 15)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبكونه يعلم أن الطريق طريق إلهي بالدرجة الأولى، لذلك فأن صلاته تقول: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][طرقك يا رب عرفني، سبلك علمني؛ عليك توكلت، عرفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها لأني إليك رفعت نفسي – مزمور 25: 4؛ 143: 8][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وعمل الله يقول: [أُعلمك وأُرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها، أنصحك، عيني عليك – مزمور 32: 8][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*ومن هذا المنطلق علينا أن نعرف أن الله لم يتركنا يتامى *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بل أعطانا روحه الخاص رفيقاً مُلازماً لنا لكي يعلمنا ويرشدنا الطريق التي نسلكها: [إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ. وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ *مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ*. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ *يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ*. سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ] (يوحنا 14: 15 – 18؛ 26، 27)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك الإنسان حينما يعتمد على الروح القدس ويمتلئ من المحبة الإلهية الذي يسكبها في قلبه، فأنه يصدق كل شيء من الله منكراً نفسه حاملاً صليبه ويتبعه للنهاية ولا يضل عن طريقه أبداً.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*عموماً في الواقع الاختباري من جهة الترتيب،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأن الإنسان بعدما تاب وآمن ودخل في سرّ التبني وحياة التكريس القلبي والروح القدس بدء يعمل فيه، فأن الخطوة التي تليها هو الملاحظة [تُلاحظ عيناك طُرقي] وذلك لتزكية طريقه [بم يزكي الشاب طريقه بحفظه إياه حسب كلامك – مزمور 119: 9]، لأن بدون هذه الملاحظة والمتابعة فلن يفهم الإنسان طريقه وسيخيب من النعمة ويسقط (تلقائياً وطبيعياً) ويرتد لحياته السابقة سريعاً ولن يتقدم في الطريق وسيخور ويرتد للوراء؛ لذلك علينا أن ننتبه للخطوات بالترتيب، لأنه لا تنفع خطوة قبل أُخرى، لأن ترتيب الكتاب المقدس دقيق للغاية، وعلينا ان نسير وفقه دون أن نتوانى ونتكاسل ونتأخر فنقف عند البداية، أو نسبق بخطوة أو نتقدم بتسرع دون أن ندخل من الباب، فالتوبة والإيمان يأتوا أولاً ومن ثم تكريس القلب كما رأينا، وبعدها تأتي الملاحظة والمتابعة والسير باستقامة في طريق الكمال بكل أمانة للنهاية: [لم يرتد قلبنا إلى وراء، ولا مالت خطواتنا عن طريقك؛ طُوبَى لِلسَّالِكِينَ فِي طَرِيقِ الكَمَالِ، طَرِيقِ شَرِيعَةِ الرَّبِّ – مزمور 44: 18؛ مزمور 119: 1 ترجمة تفسيرية][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+* وَلْتُلاَحِظْ (تراعي) عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي* (سُبلي) (أمثال 23: 26) [/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وهنا المعنى يأتي من جهة الاستقبال والترحيب الطيب، أي الإيجابي والفعال، من ناحية الممارسة في نطاق التنفيذ والانجاز، أي من جهة السلوك والتصرف والسيرة، وهي تُفيد المتعة والمسرة بسبب حالة الرضا والسلام، بمعنى أن مسرة الإنسان هو أن يلاحظ ويتابع بدقة الطريق ليسير فيه حسب مشيئة الله، لأن هذه هي متعته ومسرته أن يسير مع المسيح في الطريق المحدد من قِبله، أي الطريق المرسوم من الله، لأن حينما تكون هذه هي رغبة الإنسان الرب يثبت خطواته: [*اخترت* طريق الحق جعلت احكامك قدامي؛ *من قِبَل الرب تتثبت خطوات الإنسان*، وفي طريقه يُسر – مزمور 119: 30؛ 37: 23][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وهذه المتعة والمسرة تأتي بسبب تكريس القلب للملك السماوي،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فمن الطبيعي حينما يعطي الإنسان قلبه لله فأنه يرتاح روحياً فيُسر جداً ويفرح للغاية حينما يسير وفق إرادة المالك على قلبه والساكن هيكل جسده؛ فالإنسان المسيحي الحي بالإيمان يعرف الطريق والحق والحياة ويسير وفق إرشاد الروح القدس في الطريق: [الله طريقه كامل، قول الرب نقي، ترس هو لجميع المحتمين به؛ علمني يا رب طريقك، أسلك في حقك، وحد قلبي لخوف اسمك؛ وانظر ان كان فيَّ طريق باطل، واهدني طريقاً أبدياً – مزمور 18: 30؛ 86: 11؛ 139: 24][/FONT]
 ________________​  *[FONT=&quot] (أ) سبل الرب – طريقه*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]يلزمنا أن نعرف ما هي طرقه أو سبله لكي نلاحظها ونسلكها، لأن سبل الرب هي شريعته (ليس الناموس الطقسي ولا التشريعي) بل ناموس وصاياه الأدبي الصالح والنافع للنفس، لأن قبل أن يتوب الإنسان ويدخل في برّ الإيمان فأنه بسبب إنسانيته الساقطة والغير مفتداه لا يستطيع أبداً أن يسير حسب الوصية ولا يقدر أن يُتمم مشيئة الله ولا يعمل لحساب مجده إطلاقاً مهما ما فعل من أعمال صلاح لأنها ثمر معطوب لأن الشجرة مضروبة من جذرها، وبالتالي يصعب تشكيله، لأنه كالصخر الصلد، غير قابل للتشكيل بكونه ميتاً عن الحياة، بالتالي لن يتأثر بناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع، بل بكونه تحت سلطان ناموس الخطية والموت فيصعب تشكيله جداً بالوصية:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] + فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ النَّامُوسَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. فَالآنَ لَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي. فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ. وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ (رومية 7: 14 – 24)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*أما كل من يأتي إلى الرب تائباً مؤمناً بالإنجيل *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بغرض أن يكون مسكناً لهُ لكي يستطيع أن يُثمر ثمار الروح، فأنه يجدد طبيعته ويدخله في سرّ التجديد بروحه الخاص، فيصير قابلاً للعجن والتشكيل، ولذلك في تلك الحالة الروح القدس يعجنه بطبع المسيح الرب واضعاً ملامحه الخاصة فيه ويشكله حسب الوصية غارساً في قلبه كلمة الله لخلاص النفس، فيثمر لحساب ملكوت مجد الابن الوحيد، لذلك مكتوب بالنبوة عن طبيعة العهد الجديد: [بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: *أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً*] (إرميا 31: 33)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فالروح القدس عمله أنه يقود النفس لكلمة الحياة نبع الخلاص،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] مظهراً لها قوة الوصية ويرشدها للسلوك المستقيم حسب طبيعتها الجديدة أو إنسانيتها المفتداه في المسيح، لكي تحيا كخليقة جديدة تزداد في القامة والنعمة كل يوم وتنمو حسب قصد الله فيظهر فيها ملكوته على الأرض لتصير حياتها شهادة حيه لعمله الصالح، فتنجذب النفوس البعيدة إليه وبذلك تكرز عملياً بملكوت الله، بنفس ذات النداء عينه الذي تممته بفرح ومسرة: [توبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل، يا ابني أعطني قلبك][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*ومع أن عمل الروح القدس هو القيادة *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأنه لا يقود أو يُرشد بعيداً عن إرادتنا ورغباتنا، فليس معنى اننا تغيرنا ودخلنا في سرّ التجديد ونحيا كأبناء لله الآب في المسيح، ولنا شركة مع الثالوث القدوس والقديسين في النور، ويتحقق فينا ملكوت الله ويظهر، فأن إرادتنا قد انتهت أو ليس لها أي عمل فعال أو صارت مسلوبة وكأننا مُغيبين عن الواقع أو نسير كآلات جامدة، لأن حينما نأتي لله وندخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة فأنه يُحرر إرادتنا من قيد ناموس الخطايا والموت، لكنه لا يلغيها أبداً، بل فقط يصيرها حُره، بحيث أنها تختار بوعي دون قيد، لأن أعظم عطية ننالها هي الحرية، ومن هذه الحرية يظهر اختيارنا، فيا اما نسير في طريق الحياة أو نتوقف أو نرتد عن الإيمان ونعود للوراء: [انظروا أيها الإخوة ألا يكون في أحدكم قلب شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي؛ وأما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وأن ارتد لا تُسر به نفسي؛ وأما نحن فلسنا من الارتداد للهلاك، بل من الإيمان لاقتناء النفس] (عبرانيين 3: 12؛ 10: 38، 39)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فالروح القدس يرشدنا للحق، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأن سمعناه ولم نُقسي قلبنا وخضعنا لهُ وعشنا بالوصية التي يوجهنا إليها، يقوم بعمله العظيم فينا ويشكلنا لنتغير لتلك الصورة عينها – صورة الرب – من مجد إلى مجد، أما أن سددنا آذاننا عنه ولم نطيعه ونتماشى معهُ فأننا نسقط (تلقائياً) من التدبير الحسن حسب طريق الحياة، ونبدأ نفقد ملكه على قلبنا، وبالتالي الروح يحزن فينا، ومع انه من حين لآخر يلاطفنا وينبهنا وأحياناً يوبخنا ويلوم ضمائرنا، وأحياناً يصمت ويثير فينا ذاكرتنا الروحية لنتذكر عمله فينا وقوة المسرة والسلام التي كانت في قلبنا، حتى نتوب ونرجع لرشدنا، ولكن مع استمرار الاهمال يوماً بعد يوماً وسنة وراء سنة، فنحن في خطر التعرض لقساوة القلب، التي بسببها ينطفئ فينا وقد نخسر ملكوت الله أبينا إلى الأبد: [فانه ان أخطأنا باختيارنا (وطفأنا الروح القدس وارتدينا عن الإيمان) بعدما اخذنا معرفة الحق لا تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا، بل قبول دينونة مخيف وغيرة نار عتيدة أن تأكل المضادين، من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة، فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قُدس به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة – عبرانيين 10: 26][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فما هو أشر من أن نرتد عن الإيمان الحي، فينطفئ فينا الروح القدس ونخسر حياة الشركة الإلهية إلى الأبد؟*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لذلك الرب نبهنا أن ننتبه للوصية وأن نسهر على حياتنا لئلا تُسلب في غفوة منا، ونخضع لوصيته الخضوع الإرادي منتبهين لصوت الروح فينا لنتماشى ونتجاوب مع حركاته الروحية فينا.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]+ فَالَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُرْضُوا اللهَ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ فَالْجَسَدُ مَيِّتٌ بِسَبَبِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَحَيَاةٌ بِسَبَبِ الْبِرِّ. وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ. فَإِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ نَحْنُ مَدْيُونُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْجَسَدِ لِنَعِيشَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ (من جهة أهواءه وشهواته) فَسَتَمُوتُونَ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ. إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً لِلْخَوْفِ بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ!». اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ. فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. (رومية 8: 8 – 17)[/FONT]
________________​  *[FONT=&quot](ب) تلاحظ عيناك*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]كما أن الإنسان المفتوح العينين يرى بوضح كل شيء بسبب نور النهار، هكذا الإنسان الجديد الروحاني، فأن لهُ عينين مفتوحتين يرى بهما كل الأشياء الروحية في النور: [لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لِإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ – 2كورنثوس 4: 6][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فالإنسان قبلما يلتقي بمسيح القيامة والحياة فهو أعمى البصيرة،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أي أن ذهنه الروحي منغلق، والظلام يُحيط به من كل جانب، لكن حينما يتوب ويؤمن ويقترب من مسيح القيامة والحياة فأنه يفتح عين ذهنه، أي انه يستنير ويصير إنسان الله المفتوح العينين.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالعين المفتوحة يرى ويلاحظ المجد المستتر في كلمة الله، لأنه يرى ملامح صورة شخص المسيح الرب المستترة في الكلمة، لأن الكلمة تحمل حياة الله، وحينما تنغرس فينا بقوة الحياة التي فيها فأنها تنمو في القلب وتُثمر لأن لها القدرة على أن تُخلِّص النفس، لذلك يقول الرسول عن خبرة: [فَاقْبَلُوا بِوَدَاعَةٍ الْكَلِمَةَ الْمَغْرُوسَةَ الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ نُفُوسَكُمْ] (يعقوب 1: 21)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا أن ندرك أن الملاحظة هنا تعني المراقبة بتأني، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بفحص وتدقيق شديد، فكما أن النسر العظيم له عينين قويتين شديدتين الملاحظة بكون نظره ثاقب، فأنه يعرف كيف يراقب بتأني مع الصبر لكي يجد فريسته وينقض عليها في الوقت المناسب ويصطادها لكي يحيا ويعيش ولا يتضوَّر جوعاً، هكذا الإنسان الروحاني الذي دخل في سرّ الاستنارة، فأن عين ذهنه تكون قوية كالنسر، لأنه أخذ إنساناً جديداً روحياً في المسيح يسوع يتجدد كل يوم حسب صورة خالقه مملوء بقوة الله، إنسان مفتوح العينين بنور الله، لذلك فأنه بالنور يُعاين ويرى النور، ويقارن الروحيات بالروحيات، ويكتشف العطايا الثمينة التي له من الله، وبذلك يلهج في كلمة الله بصبر عظيم ويلاحظها بتأني وبتدقيق شديد، ويصغي لصوت الروح الذي يكلمه من خلالها لكي يشبع بها بكونها طعامه الجديد الروحاني، فيقدم طاعته بكل خضوع وتواضع قلب، والروح ينقل لهُ قوتها ويبدأ يخط فيه الملامح الإلهية وبذلك يتقوى وينمو، ومن هنا نفهم معنى الآية كاملة: [يا ابني أعطيني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْكَامِلِينَ طَرِيقاً *السَّالِكِينَ* فِي شَرِيعَةِ الرَّبِّ. طُوبَى لِحَافِظِي شَهَادَاتِهِ. مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ يَطْلُبُونَهُ. أَيْضاً لاَ يَرْتَكِبُونَ إِثْماً. فِي طُرُقِهِ يَسْلُكُونَ. أَنْتَ أَوْصَيْتَ بِوَصَايَاكَ أَنْ تُحْفَظَ تَمَاماً. لَيْتَ طُرُقِي تُثَبَّتُ فِي حِفْظِ فَرَائِضِكَ. حِينَئِذٍ لاَ أَخْزَى إِذَا نَظَرْتُ إِلَى كُلِّ وَصَايَاكَ. أَحْمَدُكَ بِاسْتِقَامَةِ قَلْبٍ عِنْدَ تَعَلُّمِي أَحْكَامَ عَدْلِكَ. وَصَايَاكَ أَحْفَظُ. لاَ تَتْرُكْنِي إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. بِمَ يُزَكِّي الشَّابُّ طَرِيقَهُ؟ بِحِفْظِهِ إِيَّاهُ حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ. بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي طَلَبْتُكَ. لاَ تُضِلَّنِي عَنْ وَصَايَاكَ. خَبَّأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ. مُبَارَكٌ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ. عَلِّمْنِي فَرَائِضَكَ. بِشَفَتَيَّ حَسَبْتُ كُلَّ أَحْكَامِ فَمِكَ. بِطَرِيقِ شَهَادَاتِكَ فَرِحْتُ كَمَا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغِنَى. بِوَصَايَاكَ أَلْهَجُ وَأُلاَحِظُ سُبُلَكَ. بِفَرَائِضِكَ أَتَلَذَّذُ. لاَ أَنْسَى كَلاَمَكَ. (مزمور 119: 1 – 16)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً هذا يقودنا للمزمور الأول لنفهم السلوك المسيحي الأصيل وكيف نلهج في كلمة الله، وقد تم شرحه سابقاً، لذلك أرجو العودة لشرح المزمور الأول للأهمية الشديدة، لعدم إعادة وتكرار ما سبق وقد تم شرحه بالتفصيل، وليس لنا إلا أن نختم الآن بكلمة الحياة المفرحة لكل قلب طالب وجه الله الحي:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَنْ لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ» (لوقا 4: 4) [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ نَقِيَّةٌ. تُرْسٌ هُوَ لِلْمُحْتَمِينَ بِهِ (أمثال 30: 5)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة، أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف (متى 26: 41)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ اصحوا [FONT=&quot]واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو (1بطرس 5: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2018)

انتهى الموضوع بنعمة الله في 12/6/2018 
 وسيتم رفعه بتاريخ 13/6/2018 بالكامل بصيغة كتاب الكتروني PDF 
وتم فتح الموضع للأسئلة والتعليقات
​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2018)

*لتحميل الموضوع بصيغة كتاب PDF
أضغط على الصورة للوصول للنك التحميل
في صفحة الكلمة المغروسة
وللتحميل المباشر أضغط 
هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا
* 




​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2020)

تم رفع العظات الصوتبة على اليوتيوب
وهم على 10 أجزاء للدخول عليهم بالترتيب أضغط
*هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
​


----------

